# Thrown serpentine belt-- what damage?



## ricbassman (Apr 22, 2006)

Today was interesting. My wife was on her way home from work when she says that her '92 Pontiac Bonneville SE started making a wierd noise. It got louder and louder until it finally stopped with a popping noise, then was eerily quiet. She drove it the rest of the way home and parked it. As soon as she parked it, she heard a hissing noise and lots of coolant came spewing into the lot. 

I looked under the hood and saw lots of coolant leaking out from the bottom of the water pump, though I couldn't get a better view because the steam was toxic and there was no light. I tried to move the car later that night after the engine had cooled down (about a hundred feet to its real parking spot) and when I started the engine the serpentine belt was thrown. 

I know that driving it with no coolant can cause serious damage in the form of a warped block, but what I need to know is after the belt was thrown, is there any other major damage that could have been caused? the timing is controlled by a separate chain behind a cover, so I'm not worried about the timing. 

I am hoping that the belt was thrown because the leaking coolant made it too slippery, but I'm worried that one of the pulleys is off, but I can't tell which one. Do I put the old belt back on so I can get it to the shop (a half a mile away)? The belt is worn but I'm sure it will work for a half a mile. Please help.


----------



## Midnight Tech (Dec 31, 2001)

Welcome ricbassman! Does the belt appear to have any spots worn flat on it and are any of the pulleys damaged?


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

to be a little more specific about damaged pulleys, try rotating them slowly by hand, and look to see if they are out-of-center. if they wobble at all, then that is not a good thing.

sometimes the belt will get put on a little too tight, and it will pull one of the pulleys inward, making it crooked. this situation always leads to more problems if you do not correct the bent pulley.


----------



## redeye-racing (Apr 23, 2006)

ricbassman, the coolant coming from your water pump, is coming from a weep hole behind the pulley onthe bottom of your waterpump. it's designed to do this when your water pump destroys a bearing. bearing debris will tear the thin seal in the waterpump and coolant flows out the little tattle tail hole. the coolant alone is enough to throw your belt off. if your repair shop is VERY close to your house you could try to reuse the belt, but clean it really good with brake parts cleaner or something that cuts grease and oil but dries quick. because you don't have any control over belt tension 'cause of the self tensioner, it may not stay on. back your rad cap off 1 knotch to keep coolant pressure down so it doesn;t leak as much. replace water pump, thermostat,[ overheating kills "t stat"] and belt....check to make sure tensioner is not seized too !


----------

